# Passing of a great R/C painter and driver....



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Some of you may remember a racer from Beaumont. James Shandley. Many knew him as JS Bodies on this forum as well as his paint work that he did under the alias JS Bodies. Suddenly driving home from the store last night he started feeling bad. His wife took him straigt to the hospital where he had a stroke and never recovered. He has been having issues with his blood presure but no one knew it was this bad. 

You may know him for his Fantastic Paint jobs on RC cars. He did have a Hobby shop in Beaumont for awhile too. Came to Houston several times in the late 90's early 2000's.

Sad sad day.

His family will definitely be in my prayers for peace and comforting during this time.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

sorry to hear this

RC


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That is too bad to hear. Our thoughts and prayers are with his family. I've emailed James a lot in the past while he was active here and he did some great work.


----------



## Homer Allman (Aug 15, 2002)

A loss is never easy.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Sorry to hear about this...

-Rich


----------

